# Shkenca > Shkenca dhe jeta >  Gripi i derrave rrezikon botën

## new-man

*



Organizata Botërore e Shëndetësisë thotë se gripi i derrave nuk mund të kontrollohet. Të gjitha vendet e botës janë të rrezikuara nga ai. OBSH paralajmëron të gjitha qeveritë e botës që të kenë kujdes. Në këtë rast Kosova thotë se nuk ka nevojë për panik, dhe nuk ka marr ndonjë masë serioze parandaluese. Ekspertët botërorë pohojnë se në rast të shpërthimit të një pandemie, do të mund të humbin jetën 2 milionë njerëz.

Organizata Botërore e Shëndetësisë (OBSH), vazhdon me paralajmërimet nëpër botë, që të përgatiten për rastet eventuale të gripit të derrave.
Pasi që sipas ecurisë që është duke u shpërndarë ky grip, ka shumë gjasa që shpejtë të shpërthej një pandemi, ka lajmëruar kjo organizatë.

Vdekja e 140 personave në Meksikë nga ky grip, dhe i rreth 2 mijë të tjerëve të infektuar nëpër botë, dhe kalimi i kësaj sëmundjeje nga vendi në vend ka bërë që të gjitha qeveritë e botës të marrin masa të shpejta parandaluese të përhapjes së kësaj sëmundjeje.
Edhe më serioze është bërë, pasi që OBSH, të martën (dje) ka lajmëruar se ky grip i njohur si gripi i derrave, i llojit A/H1N1, nuk mund të mbahet nën kontroll. Organizatë kjo e cila tashmë ka ngritur shkallën e gatishmërisë në nivelin e katërt më të lartë.

"Duke marrë parasysh situatën aktuale, fokusi i përpjekjeve tani duhet të jetë mbi përpjekjet për zbutjen e pasojave të kësaj sëmundjeve dhe jo mbi përpjekjet për ta mbajtur atë nën kontroll. Ky virus tashmë është përhapur shumë dhe në momentin kur po flasim, mbajtja e tij nën kontroll nuk është e mundur", ka deklaruar Keiji Fukada, zyrtarë i lartë në OBSH.

Mirëpo, përkundër të gjitha qeverive të botës që këtë çështje e kanë marr shumë seriozisht, pa marr parasysh a ka mbërritur gripi në vendin e tyre apo jo, qeveria e Kosovës, thotë se nuk ka nevojë për panik.

Tashmë, gati nëpër të gjitha aeroportet e botës, është duke u bërë kontrollimi i udhëtarëve, meqë është mënyra që më së shumti po bartet sëmundja.

Deri sa në Kosovë deri më tani nuk është dhënë ndonjë alarm për shpërthimin e kësaj epidemie, Instituti Kombëtar i Shëndetësisë ka marrë vendim që herë pas here në aeroportin e Prishtinës të shkojnë inspektoratë sanitarë të Shëndetësisë që të vëzhgojnë situatën. Këtë e bëjnë të ditur zyrtarë të ANP-së.

Nga instruksionet e marra për momentin nga qeveria thuhet se për momentin nuk ka nevojë për panik dhe shqetësim të popullatës dhe si pasojë e kësaj në Aeroport mbizotëron gjendje e zakonshme, njoftohet nga zyra për informim i aeroportit.

Eksplodojnë ampulat me grip

Ampulat me virusin e gripit të derrave, të cilat një teknik i Qendrës Kombëtare për Grip ishte duke i bartur në Gjenevë për testim, eksploduan për shkak të shtimit të shtypjes në frigorifer. Raportohet për dy të lënduar.

Frigoriferi i mbushur me akull të thatë dhe mostra të virusit të gripit të derrave H1N1 është dashur të dërgohet në Qendrën Zvicerane Kombëtare për grip në Gjenevë, ndërsa eksplodoi të hënën mbrëma në trenin, i cili po udhëtonte drejt atij qyteti.

Nga tetë ampula, sa ishin në frigorifer, virusi gjendej në pesë të tilla.

I punësuari i laboratori mori mostrat nga Cyrihu për ti dërguar me tren në Gjenevë, por paketa eksplodoi afër Fribourg dhe Lausanne pas shkrirjes së akullit të thatë, i cili u vendos gabimisht në frigorifer, gjë që shkaktoi rritje të shtypjes.

Dy persona u lënduan lehtë, deklaroi policia. Megjithatë autoritetet theksuan se nuk ka rrezik për njerëzit, marrë parasysh se nuk ishte virus i përzier, për të cilin besohet se shkaktoi 149 raste të vdekjes në Meksiko. Treni u ndal për disa orë, ndërsa gjendja shëndetësore e 61 udhëtarëve ku ndodhi eksplodimi do të përcillet derisa tërësisht nuk përjashtohet mundësia e infektimit.

Virusologu nga Gjeneva, i cili doli në terren deklaroi se nuk ekziston rreziku nga infektimi i udhëtarëve.

Transporti i shembujve të ampulave me virus e miratoi Zyra zvicerane për Shëndetësi. Ampulat është dashur që të shërbejnë për zhvillimin e testit për njohuritë më të reja rreth gripit të derrit.

OBSH ngrit në 4 shkallën e alarmit

Organizata Botërore e Shëndetësisë (OBSH) nga frika e epidemisë së gripit të derrave, e ka ngritur në 4 shkallën e alarmit, nga gjithsej 6 nivele sa ka kjo organizatë.

Kjo fazë, sipas Organizatës Botërore të Shëndetësisë, nënkupton bartjen direkte të këtij virusi tek njerëzit dhe paraqet rrezik për pandemi.

Zëvendësdrejtori i OBSH-së, Keiji Fukuda, ka thënë se kjo organizatë do të vazhdojë me vaksinimin sezonal dhe iu ka bërë thirrje të gjitha vendeve që të përgatiten për raste eventuale të gripit të derrave.

Nga kjo sëmundje në Meksikë, deri tash kanë vdekur 149 njerëz, ndërsa janë konfirmuar edhe rastet e para të virusit në Evropë, në Spanjë dhe në Skoci.

Edhe pse deri më tani në Kosovë nuk ka asnjë rast të raportuar me gripin e derrave, i cili ka filluar të shndërrohet në pandemi për shumë vende te botës, nga Instituti Kombëtar i Shëndetit Publik (IKSHP) theksohet se kanë përgatitur një plan veprimi.


Nuk mund të mbahet nën kontroll

Sipas OBSH`së epidemia e sëmundjes së njohur si gripi i derrave, tashmë nuk është e mundur të mbahet nën kontroll.

Kjo organizatë e ka ngritur shkallën e gadishmërisë së saj në nivelin e tretë më të lartë.

Kjo do të thotë se ka patur një numër rastesh të kalimit të këtij virusi nga njeriu te njeriu.

Zyrtari i lartë i OBSH-së, Keiji Fukada tha se një epidemi në shkallë globale nuk ishte e pashmangshme dhe se qeveritë duhet të përqëndroheshin në zbutjen e pasojave të kësaj sëmundjeje.

"Duke marrë parasysh situatën aktuale, fokusi i përpjekjeve tani duhet të jetë mbi përpjekjet për zbutjen e pasojave të kësaj sëmundjeve dhe jo mbi përpjekjet për ta mbajtur atë nën kontroll. Ky virus tashmë është përhapur shumë dhe në momentin kur po flasim, mbajtja e tij nën kontroll nuk është e mundur", tha Dr. Fukada.

Megjithatë, ai tha se nuk kishte nevojë për masa të tilla si mbyllja e kufijve.

"OBSH-ja nuk rekomandon mbylljen e kufijve apo kufizimin e udhëtimeve. Por, do të ishte e këshillueshme që personat e sëmurë ta shtyjnë udhëtimin, do të ishte gjithashtu e këshillueshme që personat që kthehen nga një udhëtim dhe që ndjehen të sëmurë, të kërkojnë ndihmë mjekësore", tha zyrtari i lartë i

Shtetet e Bashkuara, Britania dhe disa vende të tjera i kanë këshilluar shtetasit e tyre që të mos udhëtojnë në Meksikë, vendi i prekur më rëndë nga kjo sëmundje.

Autoritetet meksikane thonë se afro 150 vetë kanë vdekur nga sëmundja e gripit të derrave dhe rreth njëmijë të tjerë që kanë shfaqur simptoma të saj, janë në spital.

Korrespondenti i BBC-së në kryeqytetin e vendit, Meksiko, thotë se shkollat janë mbyllur në të gjithë Meksikën. Ai thotë se hotelet po zbrazen për shkak se operatorët e turizmit po anulojnë udhëtimet në Meksikë.

Shtetet e Bashkuara kanë njoftuar 45 raste të kësaj sëmundjeje, shumica në Nju Jork.

Spanja ishte vendi i parë evropian që konfrimoi një rast të sëmundjes së gripit të derrave, një shtatas i sapokthyer nga Meksika.

Edhe autoritetet britanike kanë njoftuar për dy raste të kësaj sëmundjeje.*

----------


## Apollyon

Ngjyra blu na vrau syte!

Moderoje shkrimin qe te mund ta lexojme! Cjan kto shkrime me ngjyre blu? Apo te duken me seksi?

----------


## riza2008

Ky gripi i derrave kap radhe apo nje kategori te caktuar njerzish.Me duket se kap vetem qeveritare e ish qeveritare.Popullin e mbron Zoti se po erdhi ketu do haje derra te majme kesaj radhe.Uroj te mos vije ne Shqiperi se sa do masa te marrim ne aq e kemi fuqine dhe pasojat do jene te pa llogaritshme.Ne vende teper te zhvilluara dhe ka pasoja.Te gjith forumistave ju uroj fat.Merrni masa vete per t'u mbrojtur nga ky grip.

----------


## G.D

*Gripi i Derrit duket sikur eshte nje virus i modifikuar me koshience nga njeriu. Kjo nuk mund te jete surprize fare per te gjithe ata qe e njohin me mire realitetin.*

----------


## ani-d

Si do e perballoje ndryshe krizen, industria farmaceutike ...mjere ne thuaj  :i ngrysur:

----------


## G.D

> Si do e perballoje ndryshe krizen, industria farmaceutike ...mjere ne thuaj


Dhe jo vetem kaq , por edhe kriza vete nuk ishte surprize. Prandaj qendron togfjaleshi i fundit. :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Darius

Kjo ketu eshte nje lidhje ku mund te ndiqni direkt progresin e virusit dhe cdo rast te ri qe shfaqet ne bote: *Google Maps' Swine Flu Tracker*

----------


## milanistja_el

> Ky gripi i derrave kap radhe apo nje kategori te caktuar njerzish.Me duket se kap vetem qeveritare e ish qeveritare.Popullin e mbron Zoti se po erdhi ketu do haje derra te majme kesaj radhe.Uroj te mos vije ne Shqiperi se sa do masa te marrim ne aq e kemi fuqine dhe pasojat do jene te pa llogaritshme.Ne vende teper te zhvilluara dhe ka pasoja.Te gjith forumistave ju uroj fat.Merrni masa vete per t'u mbrojtur nga ky grip.


Ky virus i kap te gjithe... pa marre parasysh se kush je apo çfare ben. Trasmetohet nepermjet ajrit... 

Nese vjen ne shqiperi na mori lumi. 

Masat qe mund te merren?
- Te lahen duart vazhdimisht, te kemi kujdes te mos ferkojme syte, hundet apo te fusim duart ne goje pa i lare ato me pare. 
- Duhet te kene shume kujdes personat qe pine duhan... keshillohet qe para se te pine duhan te lahen duart, duket qesharake, por nese ke takuar me pare nje person te prekur nga virusi, duke pire cigare, gjesti i prekjes se buzeve me duar eshte rrezik...
- Nese per arsye te ndryshme nuk kemi ku t'i lajme duart... dhe kartpicetat e lagura bejne pune per te eleminuar rrezikun...
- Keshillohet (per ata qe kane mundesi, se ne Shqiperi nuk gjenden" te mbahet me vete gjithmone "Gel Alcoolico" per te lare duart pas çdo kontakti me njerezit...
- Shmangiuni njerezve me grip ose perdorni maska...
- Nese keni simptomat e gripit drejtojuni menjehere mjekeve... s'eshte koha per te luajtur rolin e kaubojve...
- Kushtojini shume vemendje femijeve, personave te semure apo qe kane semundje kronike, diabet etj etj sepse jane me te ekspozuarit ndaj rrezikut...
- Personeli mjekesor eshte me i ekspozuar ndaj rrezikut... kujdes, duhet te perdorin gjithmone doreza dhe maska, te mos bejne mjekime me dore te lire... te lajne gjithmone duart dhe dorezat te jene nje perdorimshme, jo nje pale doreza per 30 paciente...
- Ka ardhur koha qe ne shqiptaret te jemi me te edukuar... please shamiat, facoletat etj etj qe perdoren hidhini ne vendet e caktuara dhe mos peshtyni ne rruge... nese shteti nuk mendon per ne, le te mendojme ne per veten tone...

KUJDES: Lani duart pas çdo kontakti me personat... nuk eshte e thene qe nje person te jete i infektuar vetem kur ka temperature, kolle apo grip... mund te jete i infektuar dhe simptomat t'i kete me vone.

----------


## G.D

> - Kushtojini shume vemendje femijeve, personave te semure apo qe kane semundje kronike, diabet etj etj sepse jane me te ekspozuarit ndaj rrezikut...
> - Personeli mjekesor eshte me i ekspozuar ndaj rrezikut... kujdes, duhet te perdorin gjithmone doreza dhe maska, te mos bejne mjekime me dore te lire... te lajne gjithmone duart dhe dorezat te jene nje perdorimshme, jo nje pale doreza per 30 paciente...
> KUJDES: Lani duart pas çdo kontakti me personat... nuk eshte e thene qe nje person te jete i infektuar vetem kur ka *temperature, kolle apo grip... mund te jete i infektuar dhe simptomat t'i kete me vone*.


Vajze, nuk e di nese te duket shume qesharake te keshillosh mjeket sesi te perdorin maska apo doreza. Mos moj vajze se eshte turp te keshillosh mjeket. Turp i madh qe dalin persona te paformuar dhe i marrin mjeket per nxenes te fillores! 
Pastaj kete punen e kujdesit ne fund eshte e nevojshme ta sqarosh pjesen ne te zeza. Puno me veten vajze pastaj jep keshilla qe i njeh gjithe populli dhe qe nuk kane fare nevoje te perseriten sepse perseriten gjithe kohen ne media (perjashtuar disa nga ato qe shprehur me larte sepse disa i ke lajthitje personale ; dhente Zoti te mos jesh ndonje studente mjekesie sepse qenke per ti qare hallin).

----------


## Apollyon

Virusi po behet shum serioz, edhe nuk po ndalon aspak. Rasti fundit dyshohet te jete ne ballkan pikerisht ne Serbi.. Pra ky virus shum shpejt do trokase edhe ne shqiperi, prandaj te gjith beni kujdes, nese do zbulohet rasti pare ne shqiperi, te gjith vini maska, edhe qendroni larg njeri tjetrit.

Duket si film horror dreqi ta haje.

----------


## Darius

Rrezikshmeria e larte e nje virusi varet shume nga virulenca e tij (vdekshmeria qe shkakton) dhe jo nga thjesht shperndarja e shpejte. Deri tani pervec rasteve te vdekjeve ne Meksike si dhe me duket te nje femije ne Teksas, rastet e tjera te prekura skane shkaktuar vdekje. Nderkohe Organizata Boterore e Shendetesise e kaloi nivelin e saj te alarmit ne nivelin 4 (nga 6 te tille ku i gjashti eshte me i larti ne rast pandemie).

----------


## G.D

Niveli i Alarmit ka kaluar ne 5 sot. http://www.who.int/en/

----------


## INFINITY©

G.D po flet per mjeket e Shqiperise?! Ata qe jane ne moshen e prinderve tane, jam dakort qe jane shume te pergatitur, por keta te rinjte nuk dine as emrat e kockave te trupit dhe jo me te jene mjek te mire. Pastaj shkrove gjithe ate postim per cfare? Nqs nuk te pelqeu atehere lexoje rreshtin e pare dhe mos e lexoje, apo je mjek vete dhe doje t'u tregoje anetareve qe je mjek?! 




> Gripi i Derrit duket sikur eshte nje virus i modifikuar me koshience nga njeriu. Kjo nuk mund te jete surprize fare per te gjithe ata qe e njohin me mire realitetin.


Perpara se te keshillosh te tjeret qe te lexojne, lexo ca dhe ti se eshte nje teme tjeter e hapur per kete gje, prandaj zotrote nuk na the asgje te re.

Shnet

----------


## INFINITY©

> Niveli i Alarmit ka kaluar ne 5 sot.


Je cik i vonuar se kaloi ne 5 qe dje.  :shkelje syri:

----------


## WALCHIRIA

Dhe kete virus kishim mangut , sdi nga te ruhesh me pare me gjithe keto qe po degjojm ppffffffff..........

----------


## Apollyon

> Niveli i Alarmit ka kaluar ne 5 sot. http://www.who.int/en/


Ka kaluar qe dje ne nivelin 5. Sot pritet te shpallet Pandemia (megjithse eshte e shpallur me nivelin 5) 

*Darius* ato shkrimet e tua ne teori cospirative nuk po qendrojne me vetem si teori, shum thone qe ky virus eshte shpik per te shuajt disa mijra apo miliona banore.

Sot ne lajmet qe u dhane ne* TV Klan thuhej qe ne Europe pritet te vdesin me dhjetra mijra deri ne kohen kur do dale vaksina*, e cila pritet te dale ne shtator te ketij viti. Po deri atehere duke pas edhe veren perpara,  shpresojme te ngele ndonje njeri ne kembe qe ta perdore kte vaksinen.

----------


## G.D

> G.D po flet per mjeket e Shqiperise?! Ata qe jane ne moshen e prinderve tane, jam dakort qe jane shume te pergatitur, por keta te rinjte nuk dine as emrat e kockave te trupit dhe jo me te jene mjek te mire. Pastaj shkrove gjithe ate postim per cfare? Nqs nuk te pelqeu atehere lexoje rreshtin e pare dhe mos e lexoje, apo je mjek vete dhe doje t'u tregoje anetareve qe je mjek?! 
> Perpara se te keshillosh te tjeret qe te lexojne, lexo ca dhe ti se eshte nje teme tjeter e hapur per kete gje, prandaj zotrote nuk na the asgje te re.
> 
> Shnet


Pse po me pyet me surprizim e dashur nese po flet per mjeket e shqiperise apo te antarktides. Ne shqiperi mjeket jane te klasit te larte dhe kete e kam vertetuar vete ne vizitat e shpeshta ne Shqiperi ne vitet e fundit dhe gjithashtu kam shume miq atje qe jane mjeke te shkelqyer dhe jane mjeke te rinj. Mbase ti mendon qe cdo person me bluze te bardhe eshte mjek. Atehere ky eshte problemi juaj.
Per nivelin pese e kam marre vesh sot ne mengjes dhe i rendesishem per mua eshte me shume niveli aktual. Nese deshiron te besh debat me mua , e ke gabim sepse nuk kam kohen dhe as durimin te bisedoj me lloj - lloj nivelesh prof, prandaj te lutem ne se mundesh te mos me irritosh duke bere interesanten.

----------


## Apollyon

> Ne shqiperi mjeket jane te klasit te larte


Aq shum te larte jan, sa nje mjek "doktor i zemres" ne spitalin ushtarak, i dha mamit tim ilace per zemren, nderkohe qe mami im kishte pas vetem nje luhatje te vogel tensioni. *Edhe me ato ilace qe i dha ky "mjeku nivelit te larte" mami im pesoi infrakt ne zemer edhe desh vdiq nga faji i DOKTORIT TE ZEMRES.* 

Kta jan mjeket e klasit te larte qe thua ti? Kta qe te bejn te vdesesh duke qene shendosh e mire! Ktu ja ke fut totalisht kot, edhe bashkohem me Infinity edhe milaniste qe mjeket tane ne shqiperi te lene te vdesesh aq te paafte jan. Edhe ato qe jan te afte duan nje thes me lek per te shpetuar personin. Plehrat

----------


## INFINITY©

> Per nivelin pese e kam marre vesh sot ne mengjes dhe i rendesishem per mua eshte me shume niveli aktual. Nese deshiron te besh debat me mua , e ke gabim sepse nuk kam kohen dhe as durimin te bisedoj me lloj - lloj nivelesh prof, prandaj te lutem ne se mundesh te mos me irritosh duke bere interesanten.


Te bej une debat me ty?! Nuk bie ne nje nivel medioker si ai i joti "i dashur", prandaj as nuk do e beja prove qe te lodhja tastieren me nje si puna jote, por boll qortove te tjeret ketu qe shkruajne ato qe dine kur ti je pyke per vete.

----------


## G.D

Apollyon, Me trego nje vend ne bote qe nuk ndodhin gabime ne mjekesi me pasoje vdekjen. Gabimi eshte njerezor.

----------

